# Barn Herf 2/ Easter Herf



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Some pics at the old barn on Easter weekend.



Carson helping Mark bring his stuff in..


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Mark enjoying a the smoke Carson brought him. I think it was a Thompson Iguana Mark is so partial to. 



JR, JT and Mark herfin it up.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Carson giving Mark five, or was it six counting the slobber?


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Nothing better than spending a Holiday with family and friends. Looks like a graet time.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

After Sean and Annie arrived saturday morning we ventured east to C-ville to visit Michael(magno) at his new place Kiki in the Down Town Mall for cocktails and some chow. BTW the drinks, service and food were EXCELLENT. Thank you for making our time there so special Michael. We will certainly be back many times. First rate establishment, and he even serves a bunch of ******** like us. Well excluding Sean and Annie, they're quite refined. 

Michael doing his thing..


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Michael serving up Mark's Wine Spritzer, whats a big feller like that doing ordering such a girly drink. :r 



Sean and Annie at the Kiki, these two are a class act. A true pleasure to be around. Simply wonderful folks.


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Looks like you folks are having a fun time! Keep the pics coming.

CBF:w


----------



## snrscnr2003 (Jun 24, 2005)

It was a great time no better way to spend Easter than herfin and smokin Cigars 
with a great crowd was such an honor to finally meet all the fellow VA herfers I have heard so much about. Definitely going to do this again next time we come up here on vacation.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

JR wondering if he can handle a real drink, Tena reminding him how sick he got drinking that half a beer the night before. He said oh yeah better give me a fruit juice. 




Geezers can have fun too..


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

floydp said:


> Geezers can have fun too..


A fine photograph of two of Club Stogie's finest folks.
Can't wait for Aaron to get a hold of THIS one!


----------



## snrscnr2003 (Jun 24, 2005)

floydp said:


> JR wondering if he can handle a real drink, Tena reminding him how sick he got drinking that half a beer the night before. He said oh yeah better give me a fruit juice.
> 
> Geezers can have fun too..


Yeah Yeah Yeah pick on me time I see that is okay pay backs are mothers :bx


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Annie, Anita and Michael in the doorway blocking patron's from getting refreshment.










JR, Michael and Sean herfin outside the Kiki.


----------



## snrscnr2003 (Jun 24, 2005)

Do we get to do this everyday??? The heck with work just herf!!! P.S Frank likes Cremosas so send them ASAP he ran out hehehehehe :fu


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Tena wondering how these knuckleheads can smoke so many dang cigars. She did take a swig of my Knob Creek and coke without even making a face.










Annie and some unknown knucklehead.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Then we headed back to the Barn for the Puff Puff Pass. The combatants were a Taboada, Anos 100, Davidoff, Ashton Cabinet and one Sean and Annie brought back from Venezuela.





I think Mark has the best pics of the pass, so I'll let him post them, I was do busy smoking these babies. But I do have a good one of Annie smoking the Davidoff. I asked her how it tasted and with a keen eye for the nuances of a fine smoke replied. Something about it having an overwhelming yet subtle hint of 7 year old Madagascar vanilla with a delightful yet depressing aroma of lysol and dirty gym socks. But she did say that the Bud Lite might have influenced that in a minor or perhaps a major way.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

floydp said:


> Tena wondering how these knuckleheads can smoke so many dang cigars. She did take a swig of my Knob Creek and coke without even making a face.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beer is Food! Didn't know Annie picked up a shirt at BBC! Cool.

Looks like a great time, wish I was there!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Some great photos.

Thanks for sharing. Nothing better than spending the holiday with friends and family.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

*Looks like Fun Frank, Thanks for the Pics.*


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Boli GM so generously donated by azherfer, felt so bad about lighting up such a beautiful cigar until I tasted it. Whew it was pure heaven on every puff. Ceder abounds in this master piece. Thank you so much..










We had breakfest at my step daughters, prepared by her fiance Hermie and his dad. I'll post more pics after our Easter cookout/egg hunt.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Now that the way to celebrate. Good frends and fam. Can not beat that.


Stacey


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Frank, Anita, Mark, Michael ... thank you, we had a heck of a time. Now we know where the Justus league lives ..... I think there will be more herf ahead!


----------



## nickhager_99 (Jan 22, 2006)

Looks like you had a really good time :w


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Looks like a great time fellers!!! I was worried Mark would show up without his pants again, looks like you made it through safe on that.

When's barn herf 3 going to be? I will be there with bells on (literally if you ol' pervs want it) :r


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

drevim said:


> Looks like a great time fellers!!! I was worried Mark would show up without his pants again, looks like you made it through safe on that.
> 
> When's barn herf 3 going to be? I will be there with bells on (literally if you ol' pervs want it) :r


Hell yeah Ian, would be a pleasure having yens here. I'm sure it won't be long.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Hermie and his dad Moose made us all breakfest. 



We had pancakes, sausage, bacon, eggs, french toast and other stuff that filled me belly..

We were all lucky to get enough after Mark and Tena had their fill..:r


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

What a great weekend. Thanks to all for making it a great Easter...Frank, Anita, Sean, Annie, JR, Tena, and Michael. We had great smokes, great drinks, and excellent food. And the companionship was an awesome experience. Thanks to everyone!

As far as the pants and the drinks and the food jokes...well, payback is what everyone says it is. :r


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Sounds like everyone had a great holiday today!!! Glad to see the gang is still herfing their heads off!!

Drank another of the Floyds special brew today and it was as good as ever, still have one left and it's going with me next weekend for the fishing trip.

Just now getting around to smoking some of the cigars Mark bombed me with a few weeks ago.....your still on my list Mark!!!!

I see Sean and Annie are still quiet & shy.......:r 

Happy Easter everyone!!!


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

This young gentleman and his baby sister were the stars of the herf.


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

A few more.

Yes Frank, it's a cigar.









Annie in pure bliss.

Sean holding court.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

dadof3illinois said:


> Sounds like everyone had a great holiday today!!! Glad to see the gang is still herfing their heads off!!
> 
> Drank another of the Floyds special brew today and it was as good as ever, still have one left and it's going with me next weekend for the fishing trip.
> 
> ...


Glad you like the brew Jerry, hope ya catch some big ones brother.


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)




----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

we really had a wonderful time.. houseful of people is just the way I like it to be. Nothing better than spending time with family and friends. Can't wait to see everyone again. Mark get your butt back over here. Sean and Annie, we'll see you on Thursday, JR and Tena... you know how we feel about seeing you guys and of course our wonderful grandchildren Carson & Ashton. 

I do have to say that one member of this great group certainly knows how to get what he wants. LOL.. sorry Mark, told you I couldn't resist posting this. Mark is a big fan of egg salad and instead of begging me to make some, he decided to coax me this time by sending me a poem... thought I'd share it with you guys.

I like egg salad
Oh yes I do
So rich and creamy
And good for you too

Mayo and pickles and onions
And more
All mixed together
I do adore

Eat it on crackers
Eat it on bread
Eat it while
Watching TV in bed


Egg salad
Egg salad 
I do adore

Egg salad
Egg salad
I scream for more


:r :r :r needless to say, he had egg salad ready for him when he got here.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Like Mark said, we joked around and gave each other so much crap. Mark and no pants, Annie and her Bud lite. JR being the brunt of so many jokes and being so good natured about it. JR is such a good sport, I give him so much crap and he just laughs and laughs. Hell of a feller in my book. 

Just simply a blast, nice pics there Fish Head, well except those pics ofmy ugly mug. Surprised your camera survived.


Anita told me I neglected to add the Boli GM (Thanks azherfer)into the lineup pic. The Taboada was sent to us by Joe(carbonbased_al).

Taboada and Boli GM were superior smokes. 100 Anos was exceptional, Davidoff was a bit mild but built up to a very flavorfull smoke. The Ashton was quite good and the buck 20 Ven. held its own till just past the halfway mark. The Puff Puff Pass is tons of fun and really gives you a chance to compare notes with everyone experiencing each one.


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Anita, you ARE going to pay for this like you won't believe; right before I leave CS in shame...:r


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

No, I have never seen her when she wasn't talking.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

catfishm2 said:


> No, I have never seen her when she wasn't talking.


Annie is wondering when Anita breaths??


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Sure glad everyone made it home safe and sound..


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

remember that the next time you want egg salad there buddy!! LOL.. I do tend to talk alot don't I??


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> I like egg salad
> Oh yes I do
> So rich and creamy
> And good for you too
> ...


Mark, you better pray the credits never come back :r

They call him...Egg salad!!!:r


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Looks as if ya'll had a good time. That is what life is about !!!


Andy


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

You guys look great but still need to tell Mark to buy some longer shorts :r .Looks like you guys had a good time...


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

You missed some of the photos of the herf.



Looks like you all had a great time.


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

wow it looks like you guys had a great time, keep us updated to the schedule for barn herf 3


----------



## snrscnr2003 (Jun 24, 2005)

Aaron said:


> You missed some of the photos of the herf.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you all had a great time.


Great photoes Aaron what a way to make us look so animated :r


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Glad you guys had a great time! Herfing with people like that, with good food, great drinks, and awesome cigars sure is tough to beat.

Thanks for the pics folks!


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

Looks like a good time! Maybe one day I will get an invite to the old barn!


----------



## snrscnr2003 (Jun 24, 2005)

Yep theeee yolll barn definitely a great time when herfin and smokin some excellent rare Cigars. They were hogin the Bolo Gold from me


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Love the photos. Nice to be able to put a face to a name. Looks like it was a good time for all. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## snrscnr2003 (Jun 24, 2005)

I just wanted to say Thanks to everyone in VA for the great time herfing while we were there and plan to get there again hopefully soon Thanks MArk for the Cigar you gave me and the time we had to smoke together Carson says hi Sean and Annie was a pleasure to meet the two of you and herf with yah. Ohhh well I guess I better thank the host my parents for putting up with use for 10days while we were there. next time we can be :mn lol


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

snrscnr2003 said:


> I just wanted to say Thanks to everyone in VA for the great time herfing while we were there and plan to get there again hopefully soon Thanks MArk for the Cigar you gave me and the time we had to smoke together Carson says hi Sean and Annie was a pleasure to meet the two of you and herf with yah. Ohhh well I guess I better thank the host my parents for putting up with use for 10days while we were there. next time we can be :mn lol


What do you mean next time? You were a bunch of :mn ... :r :r Sure do miss you guys bad. Still looking for Carson to come running around the corner with Frank's glasses or something. :r And Ashton... what a little doll. She'll smile at anything. She was laughing at Mark, but then again, we all do that. LOL.. he was telling her a poem or something like that. Carson sure took a shine to Sean and Annie. Can you blame him? He knows good people when he sees them.


----------



## snrscnr2003 (Jun 24, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> What do you mean next time? You were a bunch of :mn ... :r :r Sure do miss you guys bad. Still looking for Carson to come running around the corner with Frank's glasses or something. :r And Ashton... what a little doll. She'll smile at anything. She was laughing at Mark, but then again, we all do that. LOL.. he was telling her a poem or something like that. Carson sure took a shine to Sean and Annie. Can you blame him? He knows good people when he sees them.


Yes Carson sure does know good people when he see's them. Mark was telling his Egg Salad poem the Ashton no wonder she was smiling :r who wouldnt. Carson is runnin aroung like a mad man getting into everything he can


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

> he was telling her a poem or something like that





> Mark was telling his Egg Salad poem the Ashton no wonder she was smiling


Even at that young age, Ashton knows talent when she hears it....


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

catfishm2 said:


> Even at that young age, Ashton knows talent when she hears it....


That's our Mark - The sneaky bonbin' Shakespeare!!!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

drevim said:


> That's our Mark - The sneaky bonbin' Shakespeare!!!


Thats funny we went to JT's school last night for his class to perform Shakespeare, it was bits of 4 of Shakespeare's best. It was quite entertaining. He was a lion, also a soldier and part of a ships crew. JT's quite the actor.


----------

